# The oldest auto wax around !!



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Just thought for some reason i wonder who has tubs or bottles or what be it from 70's 60's or earlier.

So here I am making a thread to see who has the oldest wax on the forums.

Let the games begin.

My oldest is a 4 year old autoglym ultimate wet shine lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I got some 7 year old turtle wax platinum paste lol! 
I brought it before I got into detailing, but I really like it now!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i think Mike Phillips has this one sorted,

he has mgs wax going back to the 50's im sure!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

This looks like a great thread will keep my eye on this


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

do waxes have a use by date?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a 1999 year Eagle one carnauba cleaner wax,used it one time 10 years ago.Is still in liquid form,but a bit thicker.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

there was a thread on here with loads of old megs and autoglym stuff, really good read it was


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

HERE you go


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> My oldest is a 4 year old autoglym ultimate wet shine lol


What's that? Was that a UK release?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got a tub of 'rally wax', from 1976.


----------



## hillhound (Sep 11, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> I've got a tub of 'rally wax', from 1976.


Remember that well!

My Dad had a Talbot Alpine and when he let me start driving it I bought a tin of Rally Wax and gave it its first polish! (Wonder if the tin is still lying in his garage somewhere!!!!)


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I got some colour polish that I had for my blue Metro that was back in about 1994.


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Autoglym said:


> What's that? Was that a UK release?


I am unsure.


alan_mcc said:


> I've got a tub of 'rally wax', from 1976.


I think thats a winner.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

My entry  1966 Turtle Wax Bottle :thumb:










Hope its an interest to a few of you

Bought of ebay for £15.00:doublesho i know im mad :wave:


----------



## hillhound (Sep 11, 2010)

The Turtle said:


> My entry  1966 Turtle Wax Bottle :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Dear!! Remember those too!!!!


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*back from the past*

I found a tin of Simoniz Block Wax from way back when?........
Round Yellow tin with the block of wax still almost full in there.
Brought back memories of when we used to call detailing, compound and polish, although i couldn't do 2 cars in a day now with it about 1961 i think.
I am now getting the polishing bug again since retiring, the new methods look awesome so any info would be appreciated.........i have washed and leathered the car, i have clayed it to a standard....im happy with.......so come on what is the next step to a wonderful shine.......i have some Megs Tech Wax2 im told is very good........is that the way to go?........ 
My car is 12 years old....mid blue..........many thanks


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I had a blue metallic pouring tin of Johnsons liquid Rally wax.It had a Ford Sierra on it if I remember.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

1988 never opened spray bottle of polish for metallic paint,(Turtle wax)


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've got this selection from the very early 90's.........


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

i have a few autoglym at 18 years old and a turtle drying and shine aid from same age


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Would this do? Clicky


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

MSD1540 said:


> I've got this selection from the very early 90's.........


You fancy parting with the turtle wax  for a fee of course


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

The Turtle said:


> You fancy parting with the turtle wax  for a fee of course


PM sent.


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

Thought i`d add this gem from the 70`s








Amway silicone car polish


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

MSD1540 said:


> PM sent.


and replied :thumb:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Old Wax*

The old Yellow Tin Simoniz blockwax from wayback has re emerged......selling at Costco with added carnuba now....just bought some to remind me of my back problems.........im sure this wax was the cause of all my pains......:lol:


----------

